# Already 10 months in VANCOUVER on a Working Holiday Visa!



## reisender (Jul 14, 2011)

It seems like only yesterday when I took a flight from Madrid without any idea about how my life would like 8.417 km long from my home, 10 months later, I can say without no doubt I would do it again.

Beginnings are never easy, especially when you don’t know anybody who can help you or give you advice. Applying for the Work permit and Social Insurance number, searching for accommodation, a good English school, getting a cell phone, opening a bank account, find a job, groceries, public transportation, meeting new people...etc, Those examples are some of the issues you need to deal with when you are moving to a new country.

Why did I choose Vancouver? Now that it’s summer and the winter is far away I can say that the weather is not a big deal in Canada when you are living in Vancouver. It snowed only 3 times this winter and I only remember 1 freezing day. Despite that fact that it rains frequently, you can do many activities.

Talking about activities!!! In Vancouver you can’t get bored at all. Surrounded by sea and mountains, this is a paradise to practice winter sports, outdoor sports and to enjoy amazing sceneries!
If you like traveling, you can choose between short trips to Vancouver Island, Whistler, Rocky Mountains, Seattle....or you can take advantage of flight offers to Las Vegas, San Francisco or even Hawaii.

The greater Vancouver area has more than 2 mill people and is the third largest city in Canada. Vancouver is not an industrial city but offers economic diversity based on tourism, mining industry, and it has the most important sea port in Canada. It is also the third largest film production center in North America.

Vancouver has a huge ethnic diversity, there are Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Iranian and Indian communities here. You will never feel uncomfortable with so many multicultural people living in this city.

I know there are many people out there thinking about coming to Vancouver and you probably have some doubts or insecurities. My experience is that if you have the courage to take that flight, Vancouver is very much worth it!

PD: You can follow my blog although it is in Spanish there are plenty of pictures from Vancouver: MI CUADERNO DE VIAJES

Regards,


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Good on you for "paying it forward" & sharing your experiences ... that's what makes forums so valuable while researching!


----------

